# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Попасть в «десятку» – Bluetooth-гарнитура Plantronics Explorer 10

## Labs

Bluetooth-гарнитура – незаменимый аксессуар для тех, кто знает цену каждой минуте. Инженеры Plantronics применяют индивидуальный подход к каждому устройству в стремлении сделать его максимально удобным, компактным и простым в управлении. Компания гарантирует: телефонные звонки перестанут быть раздражителем, отвлекающим от важных дел, и начнут приносить удовольствие. Сделав ставку на эргономику и комфорт, производитель выпустил отличный гаджет – Bluetooth-гарнитуру Explorer 10.

*Создано с заботой* 

При разработке Explorer 10 перед производителем стояла непростая задача: создать красивый и вместе с тем легкий и удобный гаджет. В результате появилась гарнитура, идеально повторяющая форму ушной раковины. Динамик в виде капли, аккуратный пластиковый держатель, небольшой вес – девайс практичен, удобен и едва ощутим. За счет симметричной конструкции устройство можно носить на любом ухе. Гарнитура держится надежно даже во время активных занятий в спортзале. 

«Чтобы создавать устройства, которые не только отлично выглядят, но и являются комфортными для ежедневного использования, нам приходится долго и упорно трудится, – комментирует Даррин Каддис (Darrin Caddes), вице-президент компании по корпоративному дизайну. – Необходимо учитывать факторы, которые напрямую влияют на успех продукта: индивидуальные анатомические особенности, модные тенденции, потребности пользователя. Мы проводим огромное количество экспериментов с различными материалами, выбирая наиболее прочные и экологичные для самого продукта и его упаковки».

*Наушники не понадобятся* 

Слушать музыку в общественном транспорте, не путаясь в проводах наушников, – это реально. Подключив гарнитуру к смартфону по Bluetooth, вы сможете наслаждаться любимыми треками, оставив телефон в кармане. Сопряжение с источником происходит менее чем за 10 секунд. 

*Ваш GPS-помощник*

Гарнитура работает на расстоянии до 10 метров от подключенного устройства. Разговаривая по телефону, можно оставлять его в другой комнате. В Explorer 10 предусмотрена технология шумоподавления – собеседник отчетливо слышит ваш голос, где бы вы ни находились: на шумной улице, в общественном транспорте или ночном клубе. Динамик воспроизводит четкий, ясный звук без помех и искажений. Во время поездки за рулем или пеших путешествий по незнакомым улицам в поисках нужного здания гарнитура передаст владельцу указания GPS-навигатора. 

*11 часов непрерывной работы*

Гарнитура рассчитана на 11 часов непрерывного разговора. При активном использовании заряда аккумулятора хватит на неделю. В режиме ожидания Explorer 10 работает до 12 дней. С помощью светового индикатора гаджет сообщит о том, когда придет пора подзарядиться. 

Приобрести Bluetooth-гарнитуру Plantronics Explorer 10 в Беларуси можно по рекомендованной цене 630 000 белорусских рублей.

----------

